# دورة pmp فيديو الدرس الاول- ارجو التثبيت



## gh_abosafi (17 ديسمبر 2007)

http://www.up4eng.com/file.php?file=0deb48ecbb5e69f8ae869fd4fc6385b2


----------



## gh_abosafi (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*pmp*

اذا عجبكم الموضوع عندي 30 درس


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

تم تثبيت الموضوع

اخونا الفاضل gh_abosafi

ننتظر منك بقية الدروس

مشكورا

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير باهبري (17 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو منك يا اخ ابو صافي انزال جميع الدروس. بصراحة ممتع ممتع ممتع جدا .


الله يجزاك خير و يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


اخوك

سمير


----------



## impire (18 ديسمبر 2007)

رائع ، هل لنا في المزيد ...


----------



## gh_abosafi (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الثاني و الرابع pmp*

http://www.up4eng.com/file.php?file=de83ca81524d774142f6c55b25c76af9


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (18 ديسمبر 2007)

يا باش اشكرا كتييييييييييير وجاري التحميل وننتظر المزيد


----------



## gh_abosafi (18 ديسمبر 2007)

كنت بحاول انزل اربع دروس دفعة واحدة بس ما مشي الحال خليهم اثنين اثنين و ناسف للتاخير


----------



## gh_abosafi (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*الروابط التالية فيها 30 درس كاملة ...............وشكرا*

------------------------------------
http://mihd.net/6jfuol
http://mihd.net/6jfuol
http://mihd.net/zwdmlu
http://mihd.net/mse19h
http://mihd.net/8u2jf3
http://mihd.net/6kwtbg
http://mihd.net/dopliv
------------------------------------
they are 50 MB and after you download them unzip them and enjoy


----------



## سمير باهبري (19 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا يا اخ ابو صافي و بصراحة هي اجمل عيدية والله يوفقك و يهنيك بحياتك.

كل عام و انتم بخير

ملاحظة : ملفات الفيديو Part 02غير موجودة و شكرا

سمير


----------



## gh_abosafi (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*غسان*

انشا يكون فيها فائدة للجميع و بشرنا بس تنجح 
انشاللة انا ناوي اقدم بعد شهرين


----------



## سمير باهبري (19 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ ابو صافي

الدروس من 5, 6,7,8 غير موجودة

الرجاء محاولة انزالها و شكرا

سمير


----------



## هندسهللكل (22 ديسمبر 2007)

gh_abosafi قال:


> ------------------------------------
> http://mihd.net/6jfuol
> http://mihd.net/6jfuol
> http://mihd.net/zwdmlu
> ...


 
نشكرك على المجهود المتميز ___ وقد قمنا بأنزال جميع الاجزاء وللاسف الجزء الثانى مش موجود __ برجاء رفع الجزء الثانى مره اخره وجزاك الله خير


----------



## gh_abosafi (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*الدرس الخامس السادس والسابع*

http://rapidshare.com/files/78363320/5_6_7.rar.html


----------



## صفي الدين (23 ديسمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل gh_abosafi

ننتظر منك بقية الدروس

مشكورا

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gh_abosafi (23 ديسمبر 2007)

الدرس الثالث و الثامن غير متوفر لدي ...و شكرا


----------



## سمير باهبري (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*الجزءال ثالث و ال ثامن موجود على الرابط*

حملت الجزء الثالث و الثامن لمن اراد اكمال الدروس

الف مليون شكر للاخ ابو صافي على مجهوده الممتاز و بصراحة الاجزاء فيها معلومات ممتازة جدا و مهمة لمهندسي المشاريع و استمتعتنا بها كثيرا في اجازة العيد.


و كل عام وانتم بخير

http://rapidshare.com/files/78728797/part_3_and_8_.rar


سمير باهبري.


----------



## gh_abosafi (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الزعيم2000 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

نفع الله بك البلاد و العباد


----------



## gh_abosafi (24 ديسمبر 2007)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## أحمد ضوي (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*مجهود طيب*

أشكركم على هذه المجموعة الطيبة وإن شاء الله تكون مشاركاتي معكم فعالة ومفيدة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا بك اخونا احمد ضوي

شرفت ونورت ملتقانا وملتقاك


----------



## ay_7aga (25 ديسمبر 2007)

ممكن رفع الجزء الرابع فقط

م/احمد


----------



## koko mata (25 ديسمبر 2007)

الف مليون شكر للاخ ابو صافي على مجهوده الممتاز


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكمالله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## محمد م السيد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ الكريم 
شكرا
ممكن الجزء الثانى​


----------



## عبد الرحمن معوض (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أنا بحاجة ماسه للدروس وقمت بانزال الدروس وعند عملية فك الملفات لاتفتح وتظهر عندى الرسالة التالية next volume is required
You need to have the following volume to continue
C:\Documents and Settings\A.S\Desktop\P M\cbt_nuggets_-_project_management_professional_ebooks.part02.rar
insret a disk with this volume and press ok to try again or Cansel to break extraction
أرجــــو المساعدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك جدا يااخى على هذا الكتاب واتمنى المزيد


----------



## gh_abosafi (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ عبد الرحمن هل حاولت التحميل من الرابط التالي

http://rapidshare.com/files/78728797/part_3_and_8_.rar


----------



## gabysf (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
برجاء رفعها الى موقع www.4shared.com
فهو سهل و سريع


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 يناير 2008)

gh_abosafi قال:


> الاخ عبد الرحمن هل حاولت التحميل من الرابط التالي
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/78728797/part_3_and_8_.rar



هناك مشكلة في رفع الملفات يا أخي الكريم و هناك جزء ناقص و نفس الرسالة تظهر معي أنا و العديد من الزملاء المشاركين في الموضوع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## معاذ الشمري (5 يناير 2008)

أخي الكريم حملت أول ملف وفعلا نزلتة عندي ولكن مشكلة في فك الضغط .... أرجو المساعدة


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (6 يناير 2008)

حيالله اخونا غسان ابو صافي انشالله تكون بميزان حسناتك وربنا ينجحك بالامتحان وبانتظار مشاركاتك الاخرى


----------



## engelsaleh (7 يناير 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيجو قطر (9 يناير 2008)

*غياب الملف الثاني من المجموعة الكبيرة*

أخواتي و إخواني الأفاضل
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع. و شكر خاص و دعاء مخلص للأخ الذي زودنا بهذه الدروس التي أنا في أمس الحاجة إليها.
نتيجة غياب الملف الثاني من المجموعة الكبيرة (30 درس) فلم أجد الدروس من 2 إلى 8.
و قد حاولت كثيراً مع هذا الربيد شير و لم أنجح و ضاع الوقت سدى. أرجو المساعدة ياإخواني الأعزاء بأي طريقة تجنبني هذا الربيد شير و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان.
أخوكم الذي يستعد للإمتحان
فيجو قطر:4:


----------



## فيجو قطر (10 يناير 2008)

*إعادة للنداء*

أخواتي و إخواني الأعزاء
أرجو من أي من أعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم و الذي قام بتنزيل الدروس من 2 إلى 8 إعادة رفعهم لي بأي طريقة خلاف هذا الربيد شير فأنا في أمس الحاجة إليهم. الفزعة الفزعة الفزعة الفزعة ياشباب و جزاكم الله كل خير.
فيجو قطر




فيجو قطر قال:


> أخواتي و إخواني الأفاضل
> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع. و شكر خاص و دعاء مخلص للأخ الذي زودنا بهذه الدروس التي أنا في أمس الحاجة إليها.
> نتيجة غياب الملف الثاني من المجموعة الكبيرة (30 درس) فلم أجد الدروس من 2 إلى 8.
> و قد حاولت كثيراً مع هذا الربيد شير و لم أنجح و ضاع الوقت سدى. أرجو المساعدة ياإخواني الأعزاء بأي طريقة تجنبني هذا الربيد شير و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان.
> ...


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (10 يناير 2008)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> هناك مشكلة في رفع الملفات يا أخي الكريم و هناك جزء ناقص و نفس الرسالة تظهر معي أنا و العديد من الزملاء المشاركين في الموضوع
> تقبل تحياتي



بصراحة أنا مستاء من عدم التجاوب لاستكمال الموضوع خصوصا بعد استنفاذ وقت كبير في التحميل 
و قد تكررت المشاركات التي تطلب حل هذه المشكلة بدون جدوى
نرجو التواصل من الزميل صاحب الموضوع الأصلي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 يناير 2008)

نتمنى على اخونا الفاضل صاحب الموضوع
ان يقوم مشكورا بتحميل الملفات على موقع اخر غير الرابيدشير

وليكن zshare
او غيره

وله منا كل الشكر وله كل الفضل بعد الله


اخونا الفاضل سيف مرزوق 
واخونا الفاضل فيجو قطر

لنلتمس العذر لاخينا صاحب الموضوع
فقد يكون لديه ما يشغله
وسيعود الينا مشكورا 
يقرأ طلبنا
ويلبيه مشكورا ان شاء الله

وانا لم استطع تنزيل الملفات اصلا
لان الرابيدشير يقول لي استنفذت امكانية التنزيل


مشكورين جميعا


----------



## فيجو قطر (10 يناير 2008)

*و هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان*

أخي العزيز نهر النيييل
جزاك الله كل خير
سنستمر في الدعاء له إن شاء الله و لن ننسى له الفضل ولن يكون جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان دائماً
جزاكم الله جميعا كل الخير على مجهودكم الوافر المخلص
فيجو قطر



نهر النيييل قال:


> نتمنى على اخونا الفاضل صاحب الموضوع
> ان يقوم مشكورا بتحميل الملفات على موقع اخر غير الرابيدشير
> 
> وليكن zshare
> ...


----------



## سمير باهبري (10 يناير 2008)

كامل الدروس موجودة


http://mihd.net/8hr0db
http://mihd.net/s0fidy
http://mihd.net/creiq4
http://mihd.net/ovqdb6

سمير


----------



## فيجو قطر (11 يناير 2008)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*

الأخ سمير
جزاكم الله كل خير على مجهودك المقدر جداً
و الشكر موصول لهذه العائلة كلها
أخوكم
فيجو قطر




سمير باهبري قال:


> كامل الدروس موجودة
> 
> 
> http://mihd.net/8hr0db
> ...


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخونا الكريم سمير باهبري

سنقوم بتنزيله انشاء الله

افادكم الله جميعا


----------



## smsmosa (11 يناير 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (12 يناير 2008)

سمير باهبري قال:


> كامل الدروس موجودة
> 
> 
> http://mihd.net/8hr0db
> ...


لك جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## smsmosa (12 يناير 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا 
م/اسامة رضوان


----------



## amiro (13 يناير 2008)

Gazakom Allah kol 7'air wa Ga3alah Allah fe mezan 7asanatek werazakak rezkan 7alalan wase3an wa ad7'alak al gannah men 3'air sabekat 7esab wala 3ekab


----------



## هيثم شوشه (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن درس 3و4و8و9و10و11و12و13 غير قابلين للتنزيل رجاء تنزيلهما مره اخرى واسأل الله ان يبارك فيك


----------



## هيثم شوشه (13 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم لقد تتبعت كل الروابط و انزلتها جميعا المجموعه كامله الحمد لله شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (18 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء .. مشكورين على المجهود .. وجزاكم الله كل الخير بما تبذلانه لنفع الناس
فقط .. انزلت المجوعتين وللاسف لم تفتح معي .. حتى الروابط المدرجة من قبل الاخ سمير باهبري ايضا انزلتها جميعا ولم تفتح ايضا .. الرجاء الافادة و لكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عالم البناء (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا على المادة الدسمة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 يناير 2008)

لو سمحتم عايز ابعتلكم كتاب الpmbاخر نسخة وكتاب شرح واسئلة واجوبتها للعازين يدخلو الامتحان
بس بصراحة مش عارف انزله ازاى على الموقع
اخوكم تامر على


----------



## تامرالمصرى (20 يناير 2008)

يا ريت حد يشؤحلى الطريقة علشان نستفيد جميعا وفقنا الله واياكم الى فعل الخيرات


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 يناير 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> يا ريت حد يشؤحلى الطريقة علشان نستفيد جميعا وفقنا الله واياكم الى فعل الخيرات



اخي الكريم تامر المصري

يمكنك الدخول من على اي صفحة في ملتقانا الحبيب
وان تضغط على ايقونة " مركز رفع الملفات "
ستفتح لك صفحة رفع الملفات من جهازك

تضغط على ايقونة اختيار الملف من موقعه بجهازك
وتعطي امر الرفع

سينتج لك رابط
تنسخه وتضعه في المشاركة 
ليظهر للجميع ويمكن فتحه من قبل الجميع من خلال مركز رفع الملفات

اشكر لك حرصك على افادة الغير

ربنا يجعله في موازين حسناتك امين


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (7 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## اسعد ست عشر (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابو أكرام (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يالغالي 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## خلفان المنصوري (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال يا شباب الهندسة
الرابد شير يعطيني ها الكلام 
You have reached the download-limit for free-users. Want to download more?
*Get your own Premium-account now!* Instant download-access! (Or wait 70 minutes)
ونا بصراحة كرهت الرابد شير ونا ضارب بالوجة قدام الكمبيوتر
اخواني شوفولي حل مع هاي المشكلة وارفعو عل الموقع الثاني الي هوه MiHD.net 
مشكور يا صاحب الدروس لاكن لي طلب الغالي اريد باقي الدروس انته تقول 30 درس انا ماشفت الا من 1 الى 7 ؟؟ ماعدا 2 مب موجود وتسلم وماقصرت والسموحة الغالي


----------



## خلفان المنصوري (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

شباب هل ملفات الونرار فيها ال 30 درس ؟؟


----------



## خلفان المنصوري (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عزيزي سمير هذا الملف مارضى ينزل معاي
cbt_nuggets_-_project_management_professional_ebooks.part1.rar


----------



## خلفان المنصوري (18 فبراير 2008)

السلااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكم
مرحب شبااااااااااااب كيف الحال؟ انشاء الله تكونون في تمام العافية 
عندي لكم الموقع الي جاب اخونا سمير الدروس http://elearncomputer.blogspot.com/2007/09/cbt-nuggets-project-management.html
او يمكنك اخذ اسم الملف وتعمل بحث له في القوقل ويظهر لك المصدر او الموقع للملفات
بس المشكلة الرابط للملف المظغوط 1 رقم واحد لا يعمل معاية حتى من الموقع الرئيسي


----------



## شيماءالمدني (21 فبراير 2008)

أريد كتاب بالعربي عن برنامج (ansys) أستخدام البرنامج بالأعمال المدنيه
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمير باهبري (21 فبراير 2008)

الاخ خلفان المنصوري

اذا عاوزني انزله لك على الرابيد شير اوكيه

سمير


----------



## تورونتو (5 مارس 2008)

الرابيد شير معفن ارجو تحميلهم على موقع أخر..و ما زالت غير مكتملة 2-8


----------



## waleed_1970 (12 مارس 2008)

أخي العزيز أبو صافي 

شكرا كتير على هل الدروس القيمه والمفيده جدا ولقد قمت بتحميل الدروس 1 2 4 5 6 7 ولم اتمكن من تحميل الدرس 3 والروابط الموجوده على mihd.net لايمكن التحميل منها أرجو لو تكرمت بوضع رابط للدرس 3 وأي دروس أخرى إن وجد ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## waleednazar (14 مارس 2008)

اخى الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق . ولاكن عندى مشكلة فى الرابد شير والmid.net لايمكن التحميل منه فلو تكرمت ورفعتهم على اى موقع اخر لكى تعم الفائدة لجميع الاعضاء ومشكرررررررررررررر كثيرااااااااااااا


----------



## waleednazar (14 مارس 2008)

اخى الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق . ولاكن عندى مشكلة فى الرابد شير والmid.net لايمكن التحميل منه فلو تكرمت ورفعتهم على اى موقع اخر لكى تعم الفائدة لجميع الاعضاء ومشكرررررررررررررر كثيرااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير باهبري (14 مارس 2008)

ححاول انزل الدروس واحد واحد للجميع 

انا اعتذر لعدم الرد من قبل و ذلك لانشغالي 

سمير


----------



## gabysf (22 مارس 2008)

*أسئلة مهمة جدا في امتحان pmp*

1. Which is the BEST definition of quality? 
A. A product made of very expensive materials.
B. A product made with a lot of care by the team who built it.
C. A product that satisfies the requirements of the people who pay for it.
D. A product that passes all of its tests.

2. A project manager is reporting the final status of the closed contract to the stakeholders. Which form of communication is appropriate? 
A. Informal written
B. Informal verbal
C. Formal written
D. Formal verbal

3. What is a risk owner? 
A. The person who monitors the watchlist that contains the risk.
B. The person who meets with stakeholders to explain the risk.
C. The person who makes a risk happen. 
D. The person who is responsible for the response plan for the risk. 

4. You are managing a design project. You find that bringing all of your team members into a single room to work increases their communication, and helps build a sense of community. This is referred to as a: 
A. War room
B. Virtual team
C. Socially active team
D. Common area

5. Complete the following sentence: "The later a defect is found, __________ ." 
A. the easier it is to find
B. the more expensive it is to repair
C. the less important it is to the product
D. the faster it is to repair

6. You have just been authorized to manage a new project for your company. Which of the following BEST describes your first action? 
A. Create the work breakdown structure
B. Develop the project management plan
C. Develop the project charter
D. Create the preliminary scope statement

7. Which of the following is NOT one of the triple constraints? 
A. Scope
B. Time
C. Quality
D. Cost

8. Information about the project must be distributed to all stakeholders. Which of the following process outputs is used to report the status and cost of project activities? 
A. Work performance information
B. Issue logs
C. Status reports
D. Project records



9. Which of the following is a defect? 
A. A mistake made by a team member on the job
B. A change that the team needs to make in how they do the work
C. A project management plan that does not meet its requirements
D. A change request that’s been rejected by the change control board

10-You are the project manager for the PMG Consulting group. You are asked by management to develop a staffing management plan for the upcoming project. Which of the following is not an outcome of a staffing management plan?
A. The detailed account of how the project management team members are brought onto and release from the project.
B. An account for employee’s time on the project.
C. The Use of employees as needed and when needed.
D. It defines the resources that are needed to complete a particular activity.
Answer: D. This answer defines activity resource requirements, which define the resources that are needed to complete a particular activity. A, B and C are incorrect, as they are outcomes or activities that should result from the staffing management plan. For more information, see section 9.1.3.3 in the PMBOK.
Answers
1. C Quality management is all about making sure that the product you are building conforms to your customer’s requirements. If you have done a good job of gathering and understanding those requirements, all of the measurements you take on your project should help you see if what you are building will make your clients satisfied in the end. 
2. C All project reports must be communicated as formal written documents. Not only that, but anything that has to do with a contract DEFINITELY needs to be formal written. 
3. D Every risk should have a risk owner listed in the register. That person is responsible for keeping the response plan up to date and make sure the right actions are taken if the risk does occur. 
4. A Co-location means that you have all of your team located in the same room. When you do this, you can increase communication and help them build a sense of community. Sometimes the room the co-located team meets in is called a war room. 
5. B The reason we work to do quality planning up front is that it is most expensive to deal with problems if you find them late in the project. The best case is when you never inject the defects in the first place, then it doesn’t cost anything to deal with them. Prevention is always better than inspection. 
6. D Take a look at the answers to this question. What do you see? A list of processes - "Create WBS", "Develop Project Management Plan", "Develop Project Charter," and "Develop Preliminary Scope Statement." So your job is to figure out which of these processes comes next. So what clues do you have to tell you where you are in the project lifecycle? Well, you’ve just been authorized to manage a new project. Since the project charter is what authorizes a project manager to work on a project, it means that the Develop Project Charter process has just been performed. So which process comes next? The first thing you do after the project charter is signed is perform the Develop Preliminary Scope Statement process. 
7. C Every project, regardless of what is being produced or who is doing the work, is affected by the triple constraint of time, scope, and cost. Any time you make a change to one or more of these constraints, it can also affect the other two - and the change can also affect quality, which is NOT one of the constraints. That’s why you need to pay attention to all three constraints if you want your project to do well. 
8. A You create one of the most important outputs of your entire project when the team is doing the project work. Work Performance Information tells you the status of each deliverable in the project, what the team’s accomplished, and all of the information you need to know in order to figure out how your project’s going. But you’re not the only one who needs this - your team members and stakeholders need to know what’s going on, so they can adjust their work and correct problems early on. 
9. C It’s easy to get change, defects and corrective actions mixed up - they’re all words that sound suspiciously similar! Just remember: a defect is any deliverable that does not meet its requirements. A defect is NOT always caused by a mistake - defects can come from lots of sources, and team members’ errors only cause some defects. For example, plenty of defects are caused by equipment problems. 

11- The key purpose of distributing project information is ____________________.
A) to create an archive of project information that can be used by other projects
B) to inform stakeholders in a timely manner of work results
C) to make sure the project continues to have sponsorship
D) to resolve conflicts between project member

12-The general management skills that are particularly relevant in project management are
A. Leading, communicating and negotiating
B. Delegating, motivating, coaching and mentoring
C. Team building and conflict management
D. Recruitment, retention and performance appraisal

Your answer A was correct
Answer A corresponds to general management skills because they are relevant in all areas of management, not just in project management
. Answer B corresponds to skills in managing individuals.
Answer C corresponds to skills in managing groups.
Answer D corresponds to Human Resource Administration skills
•	
•	
•	13-All of the following are part of administrative closure except which one?
• A) ROI reports
• B) Lessons learned
• C) Formal acceptance
• D) Updating resource pool information
14-A status review meeting __________________.
• A) is ad hoc and only needed when problems arise
• B) is regularly scheduled and used to exchange information about the project
• C) should be avoided so that team resources can be spent on the project
• D) is part of executing the project plan
Explanation Answer B is correct. Status review meetings should be regularly scheduled, although the frequency of the meetings may depend on the project (that is, weekly versus monthly). Although ad hoc meetings are generally called when a problem arises, they are not status review meetings. Therefore, answer A is incorrect. Project team participants should be involved in status review meetings. Therefore, answer C is incorrect. Although status meetings are part of executing, they are not part of actually accomplishing project tasks. Therefore, answer D is incorrect.
15-Which of the following statements regarding power types is true?
• A) Legitimate power is based on an individual's organizational authority or position.
• B) Referential power is based on the number of references on your resume.
• C) With referential power, a project manager can enforce the execution of certain project tasks.
• D) Legitimate power is based on fear

16- Fast tracking can be best described as which of the following?
• A) 
•	The quickest way to achieve project manager status
• B) 
•	The practice of overlapping project activities on the critical path to speed a project's completion
• C) 
•	An accelerated method of monitoring project performance
• D) 
•	The practice of adding additional resources to critical path activities to compress the duration of the project
17- A change-control system does not have which of the following?
• A) 
•	Paperwork
• B) 
•	Tracking mechanisms
• C) 
•	Approval requirements
• D) 
•	Referential authority
18- Which of the following is not needed in order to develop a project estimate?
• A) WBS
• B) Risks
• C) Change-control procedure
• D) Resource levels
19- What is the difference between quality planning and quality assurance?
• A) None. Prior to ISO 9000 they were considered the same thing.
• B) Quality planning is where the tools and techniques of cost-benefit analysis, benchmarking, flowcharting, and design of experiments are used to determine how quality should be assessed. Quality assurance does not use these.
• C) Quality assurance is the totality of characteristics of an entity that bear on its ability to satisfy stated or implied needs. Quality planning is planning those characteristics.
• D) Quality planning focuses on identifying which quality standards to use, whereas quality assurance focuses on planned and systematic activities to ensure the standards.
20-The characteristics of a project lifecycle include all the following except which one?
• A) A defined beginning and ending
• B) A phase to transition the project to ongoing operations
• C) Deliverable approvals
• D) High risk
21-A culture's approach to doing business is to initially spend a great deal of time getting to know the personal background of individuals through small talk. Questions are asked about such topics as family, education, and personal interests. This type of approach can be referred to as which of the following?
• A) Lacking scope
• B) High context
• C) Low context
• D) Overly friendly
22-Scope verification consists of __________________.
• A) ensuring the correctness of the work results
• B) ensuring formal acceptance of the work results
• C) a verbal acceptance from a project sponsor
• D) verification that all the project's teams have signed off on their respective duties
23- Which of the following statements is not true about a project phase?
• A) A project phase is marked by the completion of one or more deliverables.
• B) A project phase is marked by phase-end reviews designed to determine whether a project should continue.
• C) Collectively, the sequential set of project phases are known as theproject lifecycle.
• D) A project phase is synonymous with a project management process group.
24- The Work Breakdown Structure is a central input to which of the following?
• A) Project schedule management
• B) Scope change control, because it defines the baseline tasks of the project
• C) Project payments to vendors
• D) Project initiation
25-Getting the most productivity for the money can be a challenge for a project manager. The PMBOK talks about earned value and how to use it as a measurement. What is it?
• A) The difference between what should have been done and what was actually done
• B) The cost of the work accomplished
• C) The value of the project to the company defined in the business case
• D) How much is invested in a project
26- You've just completed initiating a small project and are preparing to start the planning phase when a project stakeholder asks for the project's budget and cost baseline. What should you tell the project stakeholder?
• A) The project budget and cost baseline will not be finalized and accepted until the planning phase is completed.
• B) The project will not have a budget and cost baseline due to its small size.
• C) The project budget can be found in the project charter because it has just been completed.
• D) It is impossible to create an estimate before the project plan is created.
27- If you have a colleague ask you to describe the concept of Kaizen as related to project management, which of the following answers would be the best one to give?
• A) It's a quality control technique.
• B) It's a solicitation philosophy.
• C) It's a quality assurance technique.
• D) It's a quality planning organization.
28- A project cannot officially close until what happens?
• A) The lessons learned from the project have been captured.
• B) All project products have been verified for correctness.
• C) All chart of accounts associated with the project have been reconciled.
• D) The customer has formally accepted the product of the project.

29 - A cost-plus-incentive fee contract provides a target cost of $1.3 million with a target fee of $130,000, minimum fee of $60,000 and maximum of $200,000. The share ratio is 70/30. What is the fee if costs are $1.45 million?

•	600000
•	62500
•	85000 ok
•	200000
•	Explination 30% of the excess cost of $150,000, or $45,000, will be deducted from the contractor's target fee of $130,000, leaving a fee of $85,000. Before finalizing the answer to a question such as this one, don't forget to check minimum and maximum fee amounts that have been negotiated. TheCourse


30 -What is the point of total assumption for a contract having these parameters?
Target cost = $297,000
Ceiling price = $387,659
Target profit = $40,097 , Share ratio (over-run) = 80/20

•	Ansuar 1- $360205 ok

•	Explination $360,205. The formula is ((Ceiling price – Target price) / Government share)) + Target cost. The target price is not given, but can easily be computed as the sum of the target cost and target profit. PTA = (387,659 - (297,000 + 40,097)) / 0.8 + 297,000. TheCourse.


31- In a project, a Cost incentive contract has been awarded to a contractor with the following parameters:

•	Target cost: $1,000,000
•	Target contractor fee: $100,000
•	Cost benefit sharing ratio: 80%/20%
•	Price ceiling: $1,200,000

What is the Point of total assumption(PTA, Breakpoint) of the project?46 

•	$1,000,000 
$1,100,000 
$1,125,000 ok 
$1,200,000 



المعادلة = Target cost + ((Ceiling price – Target price) / Government share))



32- .The contract is expected to
cost $280K US. 
Actual costs are $240K US. 
There is a 50/50% share
for any cost savings. 
What is the total value of the contract?
(A) $240K US
(B) $260K US
(C) $300K US
(D) $280K US

Correct Answer: (B) $260K US
Explanation: This is a calculation question. The $280K US is the expected value of the contract.
Actual cost of the contract is $240K US. This means that there is $40K US saved. The 50/50%
Share means that $20K US of the savings would go to the seller. The Actual Cost of $240K US
and $20K US saving Share makes the total value of the contract worth $260K US.


33-You are the owner of a house painting company. You occasionally have the need for an automated paint sprayer. This tool sells for $2000 US and would cost $20 a day to maintain. You can rent one for $175 a day with maintenance included. How many days would you need to use this tool before it 

would make sense to buy the tool instead of rent?
(A) Six days
(B) Twelve days
(C) Eight days
(D) Thirteen days

Correct Answer: (D) Thirteen days
Explanation: 
To complete this question, solve for the number of days. The number of days will
be the variable D in the formula. $2000+20D=$175D is the formula. First, move D to one side of
the equation. Subtracting $20D from both sides gives $2000=$155D. Next, divide both sides by
155, which isolates D. That equals 12.9 (rounded), which means you would need to use the tool for thirteen full days before it would make sense to buy the tool.

34- Calculate expected monetary value of the following: 0.4 probability of$5000 US, 0.3 probability of$3800 US, 0.2 probability of -$2700 US, 0.1 probability of$3000 US.

Correct Answer: (C) $2900 US 
Explanation: To calculate the expected monetary value (EMV), multiply each probability by its
dollar amount and add the products of the multiplications. The result is a value of $2900.

35- .Calculate the PERT estimate for the following: Pessimistic=50, Optimistic=10, Realistic=24.

Correct Answer: (B) 26

Explanation: The PERT formula is Pessimistic + Optimistic+ (4*Realistic) divided by 6. The answer is (50+10+(4*24))/6 = 26.

36-. A buyer negotiates a fixed-price incentive contract with the seller. 
The target cost is $200,000, 
thetarget profit is $35,000, 
and the target price is $250,000. 
The buyer negotiates a ceiling price of $280,000
and a share ratio of 70/30. 
If the contract is completed with actual costs of $180,000, how much profit will
the buyer pay the seller?
A. $49,000
B. $41,000 ok
C. $38,000
D. $29,000
The answer is B. This is how to work this problem out. The numbers that you need to be concerned with are the target cost, $200,000, the target profit, $35,000, the share ratio of 70/30, and the actual costs of $180,000. (In a share ratio, the first percentage goes to the buyer and the second number is the percentage that the seller will get.) Using these numbers, the calculation goes like this. You subtract the actual costs
from the target cost, which gives you $20,000. Seventy percent of that goes to the buyer, whereas thirty percent goes to the seller. In this case, that would be 30% of $20,000 or $6,000. Add $6,000 to the target profit of $35,000, and you have your answer, which is $41,000.

37 - In this cost reimbursable contract, the cost is estimated at $210,000 and the fee at $25,000. If the seller beats that cost they will share the savings; 80 percent to the buyer and 20 percent to the seller. If the actual costs come in at $2oo,ooo, what is the final fee and final price?
Answer
Target cost $21 0,000
Tarnet fee $25.000 
Target price I $235,000
Sharing ratio 80120 
Actual cost $200,000 

Ans. F fee = 27000 f. price = 227000 ok


----------



## ناجي جميل (22 مارس 2008)

I was not able to download all the fills and install it completly ,kindly explaine the what to do for installing and starting the vedio
Thanking you in advance


----------



## قلم معماري (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي
مشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## ناجي جميل (23 مارس 2008)

I cant download from rapidshare.com 

please any advice on this issue
so far i didnot open the files but i feel like i have to say thank you for this effort


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (7 أبريل 2008)

بحمد الله انتهيت من تنزيل جميع الاجزاء ال 30 

وان شاء الله نستفيد منها ونفيد 


وبارك الله بكم


----------



## احمد بحيرى (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة عنا خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك 
واتمنى ان ارسال باقى المجموعة


----------



## ashourleb (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود الواضح و لكن علي قدري تم حذف الملف من الرابط (الدرس الأول) ززأرجو الإفادة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 أبريل 2008)

gh_abosafi قال:


> ------------------------------------
> http://mihd.net/6jfuol
> http://mihd.net/6jfuol
> http://mihd.net/zwdmlu
> ...



الأخ ابوصافي
شكراً على مجهودك الرائع ، ولكن الجزء الأول متكرر والجزء الثاني غير موجود ، نأمل رفع الجزء الثاني حتى نتمكن من فك البرنامج وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مانع القرني (18 أبريل 2008)

مجموعة أكثر من رائعة ..
لم أتخيلها بهذه الروعة ..

بوركت أخي الفاضل على جمعك و جهدك ..


----------



## mago (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## يحي القاضي (19 أبريل 2008)

*الله يعطيك العافية 
*​


----------



## حامد الجمال (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مشكور على المجهود و الى الامام


----------



## hisham ahmed badr (24 أبريل 2008)

الأخ العزيز 
جازاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع و لو سمحت ممكن أن ترفع المحاضرات على رابط آخر لأنني لم أتمكن من تنزيل سزي اربع محاضرات فقط و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## gearbox (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علم ممتع ومفيد


----------



## أحمدمحمودغلاب (28 أبريل 2008)

*مشكور*

والله مشكور


----------



## بورضا (29 أبريل 2008)

يعطيكم العافية على هذه الجهود النيرة


----------



## ehabsibaey (2 مايو 2008)

الشكر غير كافي ولكني أدعو لك بدوام نفعك للآخرين وأن يجزيك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (28 مايو 2008)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (4 يونيو 2008)

ننتظر منك بقية الدروس

مشكورا

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حبيبة الدبيكي (4 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sherif_ali (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقك لما فية الخير والثواب


----------



## ساسي هادف (6 يونيو 2008)

مشكور أخي واصل تميزك


----------



## محترف مشاريع (14 يونيو 2008)

اولا اشكرك على المجهود لكن الدرس 2 و 3 لم اتمكن من فتحها لانه يطلب ملفات غير موجوده عندي

ارجو مساعدتي خاصه من المشرفين

تحاياي


----------



## سيف الحكمة (23 يونيو 2008)

أخي الكريم ....شكرا جزيلا ....ولو تتفضل وتعيد فورمات اللنك-الجزء- الثالثو السابع نكون ممتنين


----------



## maae (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ، كم كنت ابحث عن هذه الدروس ؛ فشكرا لك على المجهود الطيب جاري التنزييييييييييييل


----------



## فائز المهندس (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## سيف الحكمة (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزيل الشكر و بارك الله فيك يا أخي الفاضل


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## احمدبنيان (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع و على الدروس المفيدة


----------



## شواطئ (17 أغسطس 2008)

*Missing*

Asalam Alikom,
Dear gh_abosafi

I am missing 3,4 and 8.
Would you please upload these files again?
Thank you so much.


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (18 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الطيب وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## نظرة ومدد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الله وفق أخينا أبو صافي لنشره للعلم
ووفق كل من ينشر العلم ولا يكتمه
حياة العلم بنشره
سئل الإمام ابو حنيفة النعمان بم نلت العلم؟
فأجاب:
ما بخلت عن الإفادة............
وما استنكفت عن الاستفادة....
....
فبورك من يفيد وبورك لمن يستفيد ويدعو لمن استفاد منه وللموقع والعاملين به
وفق الله أمتنا للنهوض بالعلم
وتقبل الله طاعتكم في شهر رمضان المبارك لهذا العام وفي كل عام
ونساله سبحانه أن يدافع وينصر أمة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك الجزء الثانى مش موجود برجاء تحميلة وشكرا


----------



## captinramos (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ابو مصطفى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبروك (2 أكتوبر 2008)

باراك الله فيك ومشكوراااااااااااا


----------



## newart (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ما قدمت​


----------



## newart (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور على ما قدمت​


----------



## ابن العميد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سكر راكان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مبروك (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amru9999 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم الدرس الثاني غير موجود.................
ممكن تنزله بعد اذنك 
وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير يا رب
بس يا ريت الانتباه بانه يوجد لنكات لاتعمل
اذا في امكتنيه تعملها من جديد 
ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ً جزيلاً بس أنا مش عندى الرابع بس
ممكن حد يرفعه


----------



## نظرة ومدد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أخواني المهندسين الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو أن تكون المشاركة لاضافة معلومة أو عدم استطاعة التحميل أو مناقشة قضية
أما مشكور
الله يعطيك العافية
فهذا يضيع علينا أين المشكلة وأين الرد وأين الحل ويأتس للبريد الان هناك رد فإذا به هو تشكر
يكفي ذلك في القلب ولنرك المجال للقضية المبحوثة والاجابة على التساؤلات
فكلنا ندعو ونشكر لمن أفاد وحل مشكلة وساهم في الوصول إلى معلومة 
ارجو من المشرف والأخوة ألحباب الاهمتام بذلك مع الشكر والتقدير للجميع
وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## spyeng_85 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع وجميل ولكما جزيل الشكر (م.gh.abosafi و م. سمير باهبري)


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## العبقرية (29 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندسين الكرام ابو صافى وسمير
السلام عليكم 
مشكورين جدا على المجهود ولكن ارجو رفع الدروس على حلقات منفصلة حتى يسهل تحميلها على اى مواقع الرابيد شير او الزد شير او ما تروناه مناسب حيث اننى عندى مشكلة فى الداونلود خصوصا الملفات ذات الاحجام الكبيرة لذا ارجو منكم التكرم وتقسيمها او اى من الاخوة المهندسين الكرام ممن رفعوا الدروس كاملة وتاكدوا من انها تعمل بشكل جيد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## koth777 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لدراسة نظام pmp عن طريق النت هل يمكن لأن الأسعار صراحة خيالية لنا كطلاب أرجو إبلاغي وشكرا


----------



## balqees (14 يناير 2009)

*balqees*

jgffdrzsawadeccso nice


----------



## shadix (16 يناير 2009)

اخي الفاضل
الروابط ما تشتغل معي ارجو الافادة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نايف3000 (25 يناير 2009)

*مساء الخير يا أخواني لم استطع تنزيل دروس pmp*


----------



## omaromar (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

الأخ الفاضل صاحب الموضوع 

أنا نزلت الأربع ملفات المضغوطين لكن كل أما احاول فكهم يقولى أن فى مشكلة بالملف التانى

فلو سمحت تعرفنى فين المشكلة


----------



## bob libya15 (19 فبراير 2009)

*رائع ، هل لنا في المزيد ...*


----------



## نايف3000 (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا أخواني المشرفين والاعضاء تم تنزيل دورة pmp ولكن لم يشتغل معي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## khalid goher (1 مايو 2009)

جيد جدا بارك الله فيكما اخي ابوصافي واخي سمير. جاري التحميل


----------



## شهاب الحق (7 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى جارى التحميل


----------



## cables engineer (10 مايو 2009)

*حل مشكلة تنزيل الملفات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني رواد هذا المنتدى الرائع

ابشركم فقد توصلت الى حل مشكلة فتح ملفات الفيديو لدورة pmp

فقط ما عليك الا أن تنزل كافة الملفات التي وضعها الأخ سمير في الصفحة الثالثة
(تنزيل الأربع ملفات بالكامل)
وبعده تفتح الملف الثالث وستجد بإذن الله كل الدروس

وبالتوفيق​


----------



## WhitePanther (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود 
و الف شكر


----------



## ابودر (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من اراد منكم ان يحمل الدروس منفصله ما عليه إلا ان يدخل الى موقع التحميل 4shared ويبحث في ملفات
الفيديو عن اسم الملف الذي يريده مثلا pmp4


----------



## 1qaz (23 مايو 2009)

جزاك الف خير على المجهود الجبار ده


----------



## متميز100 (23 مايو 2009)

احسنتم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## the poor to god (24 مايو 2009)

حد يقولى ازاى احمل من المواقع الغريبة ده انا مو لاقى رابط التحميل نهائيا فين المواقع الجيدة مثل الفور شير والرابيد شير و الزد شير


----------



## the poor to god (24 مايو 2009)

مو عارف احمل الدروس الاولى الى الخامسة ما احصل الرابط غير بالرابيد شير واقوم بالتحميل الان لكن هذا للدرس الاخير فقط ساعدونى


----------



## wdawash (25 مايو 2009)

gh_abosafi قال:


> ------------------------------------
> http://mihd.net/6jfuol
> http://mihd.net/6jfuol
> http://mihd.net/zwdmlu
> ...


 جزاك الله كل الخير
و لجميع الأخوة الذين قاموا بتنزيل الملفات و لم يستطيعوا فكها برجاء اتباع الآتي
أولا : نسخ أحد الملفات المضغوطة و لصقه بعد تغيير الرقم في الاسم إلى 02
ثانيا : فك الربط ببرنامج winrar مع تجاهل رسالة الخطأ
ثالثا : تنزيل باقي الملفات و فكها مع مراعاة وضعها في مكانها تحت فولدر n1200
و هكذا يتوافر الملفات من 1 إلى 30 عدا ملف رقم 4 فقط


----------



## mohsine55 (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Mohd Yousof (29 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

 يرجى بيان كيفية التحميل من ifileit 

جزاكم الله خيرا

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
رسالة إلى الإدارة
بالرغم من غزارة الموقع إلا أنه(في تقديري) يحتاج إلى تحسينات كثيرة منها
1- السهولة اليسر في كل ما يتعلق بالموقع وخاصة الوصول للمعلومة خاصة الزوار الجدد
2-أن يكون في إمكانية الحصول على الردود على email الخاص بالشخص
3- أن يكون بإمكان الشخص أن يجمع ما يريد أن يتابعه في شاشة واحدة مع الروابط الخاصة بالرجوع
4- أن ترتب الردود حسب التاريخ الأحدث أولا ثم ما يليه أو يعطى الشخص إمكانية الترتيب
5- أن يعاد النظر في سياسة الردود فلا ينبغي لها أن تكون فقط "جزاك الله خيرا" أو "مشكور" أو يكون هناك إمكانية عمل تصفية "فلتر" لها
6- أن يكون هناك إمكانية تصفح ردود الموقع من "outlook" كما في مجموعات شركة مايكروسوفت
7- أن يكون كل شيء جديد في صفحة وحده حيث لا يعقل لكي أعرف ما هو جديد أن أذهب إلى كل الأماكن

وفي الختام الموقع ممتاز وثرى وجزا الله القائمين علي خير الجزاء ولكن ينبغي عليهم أن يتقنوا عملهم أفضل من غيرهم بكثير


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## the poor to god (31 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## the poor to god (31 مايو 2009)

شوف يا هندسة بعد دخولك على الرابط ifileit سوف تجد يأعلى الصفحةٌ Requast to downloads اضغط عليها سف تتبدل الى download اضغط عليها سيبدأ التحميل ان شاء الله


----------



## وحيد مصطفى (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم - جزاك الله خير والله يوفقك و يهنيك بحياتك.

ملاحظة : ملفات الفيديو Part 02غير موجودة و شكرا
نرجو اتمام الجميل و تنزيله انشاء الله 

وحيد


----------



## vetch2006 (18 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مفيد جدااااااااااا وربنا يجذكم خيرااااااااااا
بس ياريت تكملوا الموضوع وحد يرفع لنا الفيديو رقم 4 هوا اللي ناقص بس 
وجذاكم الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## Heba Hassan nh (30 يوليو 2009)

اخي ,لم استطع تنزيل الدروس , ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي شرح لل pmp


----------



## ابواسر (7 أغسطس 2009)

thanks .............thanks .............thanks .............thanks .............thanks .............thanks


----------



## ابواسر (7 أغسطس 2009)

thanks.......thanks.......thanks.......thanks.......thanks.......thanks.......thanks.......thanks


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hivi (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## kreamkramel (10 أكتوبر 2009)

مجهود رائع و نتمني المزيد


----------



## ishehata (16 أكتوبر 2009)

يا شباب
كيف أنزل هذه


----------



## ishehata (16 أكتوبر 2009)

يا شباب
كيف أنزل هذه الملفات


----------



## attia3322 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزي فين الملفات التي يمكن انزاله
من فضلك عايز انزل واتعلم برناج MS project
PLS help me
بصراحه اللي عنده موقع تعليمي لهذا البرنامج ارجوه يساعدني
محمد عطيه


----------



## طارق عبد الرازق (26 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب هام ورائع ... مشككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (7 نوفمبر 2009)

احسن ياهندسه وربنا ديما يعينك وان شاء الله في تقدم دائم


----------



## ماهر عيون (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنه على جهدك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## داركنيس (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى .... بس لم استطع تحميل اى ملف 
لكن ادا امكن ان تضيف الملفات على روابط اخرى مثل الميديافاير لكي يتمكن الجميع من تحميل


----------



## Abo azzam (19 نوفمبر 2009)

تحية طية و بعد 

ارجو الشرح عن كيفية تحميل هذه الدروس.
حيث اني حاولت مرارا و تكرارا و بشتى الوسائل الوصول لها و تحميلها و لكن دون جدوى.
ارجو الإفادة و شكرا.


----------



## bao1955 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا ابو صافي الورد نفعنا الله بعلمك 0000


----------



## gayel_eng (26 نوفمبر 2009)

Thaaaannnnnnnnksssss


----------



## ashm43 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشـكور*

مشكور


----------



## Faisaljm (8 ديسمبر 2009)

يا مهندس سمير 


بعد الشكر لك وللاخ ابو صافي وجزاكم الله خيرا ....انا مشكلتي ما قدرت افتح الملفات المضغوطة ...اتمنى تشولي اذا تقدر وتكمل جميلك يا جميل ولا خلا ولاعدم.


----------



## المهندس مسلماني (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن اخي الكريم ما تقدر تنزل الملف على المندتى بالمرفقات 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## نبيل خالد (1 يناير 2010)

*المجموعة الكاملة*



سمير باهبري قال:


> كامل الدروس موجودة
> 
> 
> http://mihd.net/8hr0db
> ...



*شكرا للاستاذ سمير
هذه المجموعة كاملة وتعمل جيدا بكافة الدروس
نرجو من مشرف القسم وضع هذه المشاركة ببداية الموضوع للتيسير وتوجيه الاخوة الى هذه المجموعة مباشرة بدلا من المجموعة الموجودة ببداية الموضوع وبها **نقص.*


----------



## المهندس مسلماني (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك....


----------



## م محمد يوسف (8 يناير 2010)

*مشكور يا اخى جدا جدا *​


----------



## السيد المصرى (19 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## dodobodo (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا انت و من ساهم في اتمام الموضوع


----------



## bebo5000 (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم شكرا لك على هذه الدورات و الدروس


----------



## ناصرالمهندس (8 فبراير 2010)

nice


----------



## مودى هندى (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mole11989 (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وننتظر الكثير من هذه الهدايا القيمة


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (26 فبراير 2010)

المجموعة اللى فى الصفحة الاولى ناقصة الجزء الثانى 
لكن يمكن اكمال الفك مع اهمال رسالة الخطأ وسينتج مجموعة ملفات الفيديو 
بس موش عارف ايه اللى اتفقد 

شكرا


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

تشكر على المعلومات


----------



## قسوة الايام (27 فبراير 2010)

كيف نستطيع السيطرة علي المخاطر في المشاريع البرمجية اوكيف نستطيع التقليل منها


----------



## قسوة الايام (27 فبراير 2010)

سابعاً: متى يجب استخدام تحليل وإدارة المخاطر في المشروع؟
إن تحليل وإدارة المخاطر في المشروع تعتبر عملية مستمرة ويمكن أن تبدأ في أي مرحلة من دورة المشروع ويمكن أن تدوم وتستمر إلى أن تصبح تكاليف استخدامها أكثر من فائدتها المحتملة والتي يمكن كسبها. وبتقدم المشروع تقل المخاطر وبهذا فإن فعالية استخدام تحليل وإدارة المخاطر تميل إلى التقلص لذلك فإنه من المستحسن استخدامها في الأطوار المبكرة من دورة حياة المشروع.

ثامناً: هل هي مناسبة لجميع المشاريع؟
من خلال ما ذكرناه سابقاً يقول كثير من المستخدمين وذوي الاختصاص في تحليل وإدارة المخاطر أن الإجابة على هذا السؤال ومن واقع الخبرة فإنها كذلك. لأنه لا يوجد مشروع ليس به مخاطر بل جميع المشاريع بها مخاطر وأن تحليل تلك المخاطر بعد التعرف عليها ومن ثم إدارتها تعتبر جزءاً مكمل لإدارة المشروع ومن دون ذلك سيكون المشروع عرضة للفشل منقول.


----------



## الصبري2010 (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسين بن عاقول (3 مارس 2010)

رحم الله والديك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## north star (23 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## alsoory (26 مارس 2010)

I need pmp04 please if you can provide a link for that
thank u in adnavce


----------



## عبدالسميع2005 (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن اخوان لو تقدرون تنزلون الملفات على المندتى بالمرفقات


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (5 أبريل 2010)

للاسف للروابط لا يمكننى التحميل منها برجاء اعادة تحميلها على موقع اخر
و لكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أبو صافي أنا فعلا كنت أبحث عن مثل هذه الملفات 

دمتم في طاعه الله


----------



## محمودباشا (12 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم gabysfعلى هذا المجهود القيم*​


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (12 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله لك كتير مهم و قيم 
لكن باقى ملفات part 2 غير موجودة الموجود منها الجزء الاول فقط
و الملف الثانى فى part1 غير موجود
برجاء التكرم بالرفع حتى تعم الاستفادة 
و تفضلوا بقبول فائق الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## msmohmd (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مساء الخير 

أنا لدي اهتمام في هذا الموضوع 

اذا أنت تقدر تنسخ لي هذه الملفات على فيديو وترسل لي اياها بالبريد مقابل مبلغ مادي أرسل لي ايميلك على الخاص لأني ما أقدر ارسل على الخاص لقلة عدد المشاركات 

تحياتي


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (31 مايو 2010)

جزيتم خيرا لكل من ساهم فى وضع الموضوع واثرائه


----------



## يسرى191 (1 يونيو 2010)

اهم شىء و أهم سؤال و الكل غافل عنه هل الملفات و الشرح ده طبقا للأصدار الرابع و لا .......................؟ 
و فى اعتقادى الجزء الثانى مفقود لهذا السبب لأنه يشرح initiation و هذا الجزء بالذات يظهر فيه اختلاف الاصدار الثالث من PMBOK عن الاصدار الرابع 
اخوانى المهندسين ارجو الانتباه جيدا الى أن امتحان PMP يكون طبقا للأصدار الرابع و وهو الأحدث و تتم تحديث النسخة كل اربع سنوات و الاصدار الرابع تم اصداره عام 2008 و على فكرة كل الدروس دى عندى بس للأصدار الثالث (قديمة ) و عدم تنزيلها افضل منعا للتخبط CONFLICT مع _الاصدار الرابع_ و شكرا


----------



## muhannedaljebory (2 يونيو 2010)

رائع ، شكرا جزيلا


----------



## muhannedaljebory (2 يونيو 2010)

:75::75:


----------



## mhindawi (4 يوليو 2010)

فيديو كامل من ملفين
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZgSX6zFB/PMP_Project_Management_Profess.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/d0AKxbSs/PMP_Project_Management_Profess.htm


----------



## علي الحنيني (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم باختصار عملي في مجال المقاولات إدارة وتنفيذ واريد اطور نفسي أرجوا أن تشيروا عليا من حيث الدورات والكتب والبرامج ولكم مني الدعاء وخالص الشكر


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم لك كل الروابط تدخلنى على الموقع و لا تجعلنى اعرف اين الدروس و من اين انزلها
لو تقدر اذا سمحت ان ترفعها على 2shared يكون افضل
شكرا لك


----------



## sami saad (20 يوليو 2010)

موضوع هام نشكرك عليه
مهندس خيرى الشربينى


----------



## الوجدكمال (24 يوليو 2010)

machkour akhi


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور* 
*مشكووووو**ووووووووووووووووور*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© *
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا**ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى**العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع**تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو**ووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©*
*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووووور*​


*مشكوووووووووور*


*مشكوووووووور*


*مشكووووور*​


----------



## الطموح3 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراَ أبو صافي


----------



## samelectric (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## أبو خالد2 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

حلووووووووووووووو كثير


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراً جزيلا*


----------



## eemy (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng mohamad hazem (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي العزيز


----------



## eng.soso. (6 أكتوبر 2010)

انا حاليا ادرس الـ pmp 
بس ما عرفت كيف اسوي داون لوود واحمل الفيديوو 
يا ريت حد يفيدني


----------



## مروه طارق (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الحقيقه انا جبت المشاركات كلها
ولا موقع بدأ التحميل
الرابيد شير يقول error
و الموقع الاساسي لصاحب الموضوع منين التحميل منه
ارجو المساعده


----------



## Amr Morsy (3 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## osamaibraheim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا عزيزي على هذا الدرس و نرجوا المزيد


----------



## eemy (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا ابو سيف وربي يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## Fadi Ghanem (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Dear Boss
Good Day/Happy Eid

i will try to brief you what i need, i hope you will answer me and help me out in the following:
am a Projects Engineer in I.T Company (1year)
and in the past Elevators Project Engineer( 3 years)
i took some courses for the ISO,CCNA,internal auditing for quality management

am looking to be certified PMP and i need to know regarding the 
34 Contact Hour, should it be at institute or could be at home training by
a certified trainer ?!
please advise ,
Thanking you in Advance

Best Regards


----------



## email (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamada_7220 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hqaramany (29 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
جميع الوصلات لا تعمل هل يوجد اى وصلات اخري للاستفادة من الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## safa aldin (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الدروس


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (10 يناير 2011)

لكل الاعضاء اللي معرفوش ينزلوا الفيديوهات
المهندس سمير باهبري كان رفع 4 لينكات لكل الفيديوهات
انا نزلتهم وشغالين تمام جداااااااا
اللينكات هي :


كامل الدروس موجودة


http://mihd.net/8hr0db
http://mihd.net/s0fidy
http://mihd.net/creiq4
http://mihd.net/ovqdb6


----------



## الرسام الصغير (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضع الرائع 
وجارى التحميل - وكم كنت اتمنى هذه الدروس


----------



## al zamil (14 يناير 2011)

الف شكر وربنا يجزاك خير


----------



## himaelnady (16 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ehassab (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا-وجارى التحميل


----------



## tarek el-sayed (27 يناير 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## Alsheikhly (1 فبراير 2011)

اخي كل الروابط مو شغالة ... ثانيا شنو معنى ارجو التثبيت .. ؟ يعني شنو لازم نثبت يلا يشتغل ؟ و كيف يتم التثبيت ..!!! مو فاهم هالنقطة ... لان ما شفت اي رابط يشتغل على ملف الفيديو اللي دكولون عنة .. تحياتي


----------



## محمد جمال الأمير (2 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم..
سنكون شاكرين لك إن استطعت تزويدنا بباقي الدروس ، وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . ام حمدان (5 فبراير 2011)

هل يمكن تجديد الروابط مع الشكر


----------



## ابومشعل2 (17 مارس 2011)

ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> لكل الاعضاء اللي معرفوش ينزلوا الفيديوهات
> المهندس سمير باهبري كان رفع 4 لينكات لكل الفيديوهات
> انا نزلتهم وشغالين تمام جداااااااا
> اللينكات هي :
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## 1qaz (28 مارس 2011)

الله يفتح عليك كل ما تتنفس


----------



## مصيلحى (7 أبريل 2011)

يا عمنا الروابط دي http://mihd.net/6jfuol لا تفتح هنا في مملكة الإنسانية ........رجاء ترفعها علي موقع يمكن الدخول عليه للمقيمين في السعودية والأمارات ............عشان تعم الفايدة


----------



## قلب الأحبة (9 أبريل 2011)

*دورة pmp فيديو الدرس الاول- ارجو التثبيت*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير يــا *gh_abosafi

مجهود رااااااائع ولكن للأسف الشديد جميع الروابط لا تعمل 

أرجو من منكم الاهتمام 

أي حد نزل الروابط ده يـــا ريت يرفع تاااااااااااني 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
​


----------



## MIDO_1349 (3 مايو 2011)

ابومشعل2 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير




كامل الدروس موجودة


http://mihd.net/8hr0db
http://mihd.net/s0fidy
http://mihd.net/creiq4
http://mihd.net/ovqdb6





انا فى الامارات و بحمل الروابط و مش فيه اى مشكلة 

و الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع و لكل فرد ساهم فى رفع الملفات


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## qds2020 (1 يونيو 2011)

شـــــــــــــــكراً ,,,

ملاحظه للذين تظهر لهم مشاكل في التحميل :

* لا تستطيع تحميل جميع الملفات مرة واحده


----------



## sharkfish77 (13 يونيو 2011)

Dear sir please try to upload this files again at 4share or mediafire 
because the file damage


----------



## fathialaa (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
والله يأ اخوان انا مش عارف ليه الدوحة دى ليه ما تحطوا اللنكات بشكل واضح وصريح اللى يبغى يتصدق بالعلم بلاش يتعب الناس بقى لى ساعة مش عارف فين لينكات التحميل عموما الظاهر أن الوقت عندكم ليس له قيمة أنا افضل شراء اى كورس أو حضور دورة بدل من تضييع الوقت
شكرا


----------



## son of the king (4 يوليو 2011)

اعتقد الدروس دي موجودة في الرابط دا
*http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...35088243&hl=en
دا لاول محاضرة و انتم ممكن تاخدوا محاضرة تلو الاخري لينتهوا الثلاثين محاضرة
علي فكرة ممكن تعملوا ليها دونلود من خلال تحديث بنامج الريلبلير
ارجوا ان اكون افدتكم
*


----------



## son of the king (4 يوليو 2011)

fathialaa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والله يأ اخوان انا مش عارف ليه الدوحة دى ليه ما تحطوا اللنكات بشكل واضح وصريح اللى يبغى يتصدق بالعلم بلاش يتعب الناس بقى لى ساعة مش عارف فين لينكات التحميل عموما الظاهر أن الوقت عندكم ليس له قيمة أنا افضل شراء اى كورس أو حضور دورة بدل من تضييع الوقت
> شكرا


معلش اكيد غصب عننا
و العلم بيحتاج البحث شوية
رربنا يكون معاك , و انشاء الله تستفاد منها


----------



## فتحي البرزنجي (5 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر ومودة على الجهد المتميز


----------



## Engi.Nawwar Turk (6 سبتمبر 2011)

ألف شكر على الموضوع فعلا رائع ونادر


----------



## Engi.Nawwar Turk (11 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال لو سمحت انا درست هندسةمدنية-ادارة التشييد ليش لدي خبرة عمل هل يشترط لكي أتقدم الى امتحان ال pmp أن تكون لدي خبرة عمل؟


----------



## ahnd (18 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مش عارف اوصل حد ممكن يساعدنى


----------



## شاكر محمود محمد (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## محب اللهو (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس_عدن (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ولكن لا يوجد ملفات في الروابط المدكورة فهل من الممكن المراجعة
الموضع مهم فيا ريت أستطيع الحصول على الملفات


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير


----------



## خالد محمد كمال (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ياباشا الروابط شغاله هنا في السعوديه وتسلم ايدك


----------



## Aboomar elmasry (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الروابط مش شغالة, ارجوا اعادة ارسالها


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الروااااااااابط لا تعمل يا مشرفى القسم نرجو تجديدها حتى ينتفع الجميع بها


----------



## احمد سكولز (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اتوجه الى الاخوة الكرام الذين استفادوا من الموضوع ان يفيدونا او يرشدونا الى الموقع الصحيح للحصول على هذا العلم القيم وشكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

نأمل من الاخوة الكرام الذين حملوا الملفات ان يتفضلوا بمساعدتنا
و يرفعوها على اي موقع رفع 
او
من تظهر لديهم الملفات على مواقع الرفع ان يرفعوها على مواقع مختلفة اخرى

و يتفضلوا مشكورين بطرحها تباعا بالموضوع

و نتمنى على الجميع الايجابية كما عودتموننا بعطاءاتكم المعهودة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ادناه صفحة من الفورشيرد تحوي الثلاثين درسا
http://www.4shared.com/folder/QUny3HxD/pmp_videos.html


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 أكتوبر 2011)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ادناه صفحة من الفورشيرد تحوي الثلاثين درسا
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/quny3hxd/pmp_videos.html



الاخ الكريم م خالد الازهري

نشكر مجهودك العظيم في اعطائنا هذا الرابط
الا انني و بالرغم من انه تم مشاركة المجلد كاملا بال 30 ملف الى حسابي المجاني في الفورشيرد
لم اتمكن من تنزيله الى جهازي
و لم اتمكن من فتحه

و لا ادري ان كان يلزم حساب مدفوع بالفورشيرد حتى اتمكن من تنزيل الملفات ؟ ؟

كل الكر لك


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 أكتوبر 2011)

م اشرف الكرم قال:


> الاخ الكريم م خالد الازهري
> 
> نشكر مجهودك العظيم في اعطائنا هذا الرابط
> الا انني و بالرغم من انه تم مشاركة المجلد كاملا بال 30 ملف الى حسابي المجاني في الفورشيرد
> ...



تنزيل الملف كاملا غير متاح الا للمشتركين في الفورشيرد لكن يمكن تنزيل الملفات مفردة

للتسهيل ادناه الروابط مفردة

http://www.4shared.com/video/MUbGvUmG/pmp01.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/h3l2ZmIh/pmp02.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/9ctOLYoK/pmp03.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/8vi25pc5/pmp04.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/jLux8I6P/pmp05.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/GjxYItrZ/pmp06.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/-qCd0G1h/pmp07.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/9uCMYqEh/pmp08.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/zw30H7bZ/pmp09.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/DSq32Hsy/pmp10.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/HrECoXBo/pmp11.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/YtkIlmT9/pmp12.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/alkri848/pmp13.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/bogfi_1S/pmp14.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/Fk6tfOj8/pmp15.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/1hZnuk4F/pmp16.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/VN8USyWf/pmp17.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/LILf6gwP/pmp18.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/oiKzIgBJ/pmp19.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/jFBIxqTa/pmp20.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/AwIXdgHB/pmp21.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/a91O86-P/pmp22.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/wvBpsGy_/pmp23.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/CqivG_5Y/pmp24.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/LYJUwwqG/pmp25.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/SwD9Uaug/pmp26.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/JLReq01-/pmp27.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/VOl8rSd_/pmp28.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/EbOnwhyW/pmp29.html
http://www.4shared.com/video/doL-LweK/pmp30.html


----------



## adeb11 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير احبتي
الف شكر لصاحب اول مشاركة ثم لجميع من ساهم وخاصة الاخ الازهري الذي اراحنا من تكرار الفشل بالروابط السابقة اتلي تفتح حسب مراقها
بالنسبة للاخ الذي قال موقع الشير غير مجاني طبعا يمكن عمل حساب مجاني لشهر والتحميل مجانا ثم بالشهر التالي نعمل اشتراك جديد مجاني ايضا والجماعة اولاد حلال لايقفلون بوجه حدى
وربنا يتقبل من الجميع والف شكر لللقائمين على هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## essw (31 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=76049&page=25#ixzz1iCgX9Rj3

ما دعوة أنفع يا صاحبي .... من دعوة الغائب للغائب
ناشدتك الرحمن يا قارئاً .... أن تسأل الغفران للكاتب


----------



## wole_990 (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## احسان محسن عمران (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
معذرة اخي العزيز 
لا استطيع تحميل الدروس 
تظهر لي صفحة ليس فيها اي خيار يدل على التحميل 
ارجو اجابتي لانني بحاجة ماسه لهذه المواضيع
احسان العراق


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 فبراير 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ادناه صفحة من الفورشيرد تحوي الثلاثين درسا
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/quny3hxd/pmp_videos.html



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خيرا اخ خالد


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (29 فبراير 2012)

فين المقاطع الفديوااا انا محتاجها جدا مش لاقى الروابط


----------



## arch_hamada (2 مارس 2012)

*مشكور جدا جدا يا اخ ابو صافي و بصراحة هي اجمل عيدية والله يوفقك و يهنيك بحياتك.

*


----------



## ahmad kh (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## كتكوووووته (17 مارس 2012)

يا جماعه انا مش عارفه ازاي احمل من المواقع دي 
ياريت حد يقولي ...


----------



## manalalmohandes (23 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة انا وجدت صفحة بها جزء من الفيديوهات مرفوع للمشاهدة المباشرة بس مش عارفة ترتيبيها

دورة PMP

www .becomacademy . com/pmp/pmpdvd.html

يرجي الافادة


----------



## hih2 (23 مارس 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> تنزيل الملف كاملا غير متاح الا للمشتركين في الفورشيرد لكن يمكن تنزيل الملفات مفردة
> 
> للتسهيل ادناه الروابط مفردة
> 
> ...



هذه الروابط المطلوبة جزي الله المهندس خالد الازهري والمهندس صاحب الموضوع كل خير


----------



## eng.eng.eng (24 مارس 2012)

شكرا ليك


----------



## وليد عبدالرازق (3 أبريل 2012)

سؤال لكل الاخوة الأفاضل الذين قاموا بتحميل ال30 درس هل هي تتبع المنهج pmpbook rev 4 أو انها تتبع المنهج القديم pmpbook rev 3 لان الامتحان يأتي طبقا للمنهج الاصدار 4 و بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (3 أبريل 2012)

مجهود رائع ،،، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتي المنتدي1 (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااا


----------



## ahmad kh (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حماده المدنى (15 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## aly_zz (19 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 يوليو 2012)

وليد عبدالرازق قال:


> سؤال لكل الاخوة الأفاضل الذين قاموا بتحميل ال30 درس هل هي تتبع المنهج pmpbook rev 4 أو انها تتبع المنهج القديم pmpbook rev 3 لان الامتحان يأتي طبقا للمنهج الاصدار 4 و بارك الله في الجميع



للاسف تتبع للطبعة الثالثة ...وقبل فترة وجدت تورنت للاصدارة الجديدة من هذا الكورس لكن حجمه الكبير وعدم معرفتي بتقنيات التورنت جعلتني لا اتشجع في تنزيله ...
بالنسبة لي توقفت عن البحث عن مصادر اخرى بعد ريتا والhead first وان لم اكن امتحنت بعد حتى احكم على قراري هذا بالصواب او الخطأ


----------



## rock_195 (30 يوليو 2012)

*يريت الروابط يا جماعه واكون شكور جدا لان الروابط القديمه مش شغاله *​


----------



## وائل الشال (29 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## محمودعسل (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عندي مشكلة في التنزيل
غير قادر على التنزيل 
أرجو المساعدة للأهمية القصوى


مشكور أخى على هذا المجهود الرائع
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## محمود علام (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابومارية (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوة جميعاً صاحب الموضوع والبقية 


لم نستطع التحميل من الروابط السابقة الرجاء مساعدتنا بروابط اسهل في التحميل ولو كانت على اليوتيوب سيسهل الامر 


الاخوة الذين لم يستطيعوا التحميل إني داع فأمنوا ::

اللهم إنا نسألك لصاحب هذا الموضوع ولكل من يساعدنا ويسهل علينا تحميل هذه المحاضرات :

أن تصلح حاله وزوجه وذريته 

و إن كان أعزباً أن ترزقه الزوجة/الزوج الصالحة التي تقر عينه بها والذرية الناجحة الفالحة التي تقر عينه

وأن تغفر لوالديه وترحمهما وتعينه على برهما احياءً وأموتا وتجمعه بهما في جنات عدن .

آمييين


----------



## استشاري وليد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ادناه صفحة من الفورشيرد تحوي الثلاثين درسا 4shared folder - pmp videos


 شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## akmq (10 يناير 2013)

انا عمال اخد امتحنات في ال pmpعلشان بحضر للفينل ادعولي


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (28 يناير 2013)

شيء ممتاز صراحة , وشكرا كتير لييك


----------



## Mustafa_egypt (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نايف الشمري (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## برود الثلج (29 مارس 2013)

أرجو لمن يريد الخير والدعوة الصالحة تحيث الروابط لكي نستفيد منها .


----------



## adeb11 (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه الفوائد وبوركت جهودكم الطيبة ... الروابط على الفور شير شغالة لكن يجب ان تسجل عضويتك بالفور شير وهي مجانية وبعدهااضغط على الروابط التي وضعها الاخ الكريم الازهري فتجد التحميل جاهز


----------



## mohamad b (30 مايو 2013)

*رد: pmp*

ما عم اعرف كيف التثبيت بواسطة هذا الرابط ياريت تقول الخطوات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

great


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

تمام


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

تماااااام


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

احسنت


----------



## توررس (12 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر على الفيديو الرائع والمفيد


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

شاهدو محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع 
http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (14 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------

